
Entrepreneurs, The Clock is Ticking on Your Career - ColinWright
http://chrisyeh.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/entrepreneurs-clock-is-ticking-on-your.html
======
gala8y
60+ comments (posted 2 days earlier):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3962166>

also, good comments below original article.

